# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  برج إيفل.. حقائق وأسرار

## zizoYAzizo

برج إيفل..ومن منا لا يعرفه؟؟
أشهر من نار على علم .. ورمز للفرنسيين وثورتهم..
وهو برج حديدي يبلغ ارتفاعه 324 مترا..
تم تشييده بالقرب من نهر السين في باريس..
وهو الموقع السياحي الأول في فرنسا:
بقي برج إيفل لمدة 41 سنة المعلم الأكثر ارتفاعا في العالم.
وتمت زيادة ارتفاعه عدة مرات بتثبيت العديد من الهوائيات،
ليبلغ ارتفاعه 327 متر منذ 8 مارس 2011.
استعمل في الماضي في العديد من التجارب العلمية،
ويستعمل اليوم في بث برامج الراديو والتلفاز.

ملخص الأرقام
• العمر: 123 عاما (في 2012)
• تاريخ بدء الأعمال الإنشائية: 26 يناير 1887
• تاريخ نهاية الأعمال الإنشائية: 31 مارس 1889
• مدة الإنشاء: 1887-1889 (عامين وشهرين وثلاثة أيام)
• تاريخ الافتتاح: 6 مايو 1889
• الوزن الكلي: 10,100 طن
• عدد الدرجات: 1,665
• الارتفاع: 324 متر (1063 قدم)
• عدد الزوار في أول عام (1889): ما يقارب 2 مليون
• عدد الزوار السنوي في عام (2005): 6 مليون
• عدد الزوار طوال 116 عاماً (1889-2005): تجاوز 215 مليون

وعلى الرغم من كل هذه المعلومات إلا أننا سنتكلم
عن حقائق وأسرار تخص هذا البرج ربما لم تعرفها من قبل..

(1)




أن المشاهد للبرج يشعر أن هناك تبايناً في الألوان
وخداعاً للبصر من نوع ماً.. والحقيقة أن فريق الصيانة الخاص بالبرج
يصبغ الثلث الأول منه بلون داكن ثم الثلث الثاني بلون أخف
إلى أن يصلون للثلث الأخير من البرج حيث يتم صبغه بلون أخف..
وهذه العملية تكلف بلدية باريس الملايين لتأمين 60 مليون طن من الأصباغ..
وهي صيانة دورية تتم كل سبع سنوات، والهدف منها حماية البرج من الصدأ..
شاهد هنا أحد عناصر الصيانة


(2)




يوجد في البرج مطعمين يوفران خدماتهما للزوار
ويتيحان رؤية بانورامية لمدينة باريس وهما:
الدور الأول: مطعم " Altitude 95 "
الدور الثاني: مطعم " Le Jules Verne "
وأحدهما يشرف يديره الشيف الفرنسي الشهير آلان دوسيس
ويحرص كل السياح على زيارة هذه المطاعم والتمتع بوجبة لا تنسى
ومشاهدة باريس من هذا المكان المرتفع.. تجربة للذكرى !

(3)




في عام 1912، شهد البرج حادثاً مأساوياً حين قرر
المهندس فرانس رايتشيلت (مخترع البراشوت) تجربة
النموذج الأول لاختراعه.. وأعلن للفرنسيين وللعالم أجمع أنه
سيقفز من البرج وبأنه سيهبط بسلام مؤكداًَ ثقته باختراعه..
وبالفعل قفز السيد فرانس مغامراً بحياته
ولقي حتفه على الفور بعد أن فشل البراشوت في حمايته..

تابع هذه التجربة عبر الفيديو.. تذكر أن الحادثة وقعت عام 1912م
أي قبل مائة عام بالتمام والكمال..
وقتها ما عندهم تصوير HD ..لكن الجود من الموجود



(4)




خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية، وبعد أن شعر الفرنسيون أنهم سيسقطون
أمام جيوش هتلر.. قاموا بتعطيل المصاعد وتخريبها حتى لا يمنحون
هتلر ولا جنرالات الحرب الألمان فرصة التمتع بالمشاهد البانورامية لباريس..
ولكن لم يكن هتلر رجلاً كسولاً بل تسلق البرج بواسطة السلالم..
وتم إصلاح المصاعد عام 1944م ..
وشاهد هنا لقطات للجيش النازي وهو يصول ويجول في باريس
بقيادة هتلر الذي انتصر واحتل فرنسا عام 1940م



(5)




هناك نسخ "مقلدة" من البرج الشهير في أماكن مختلفة من العالم..
اشهرها في لاس فيغاس بالولايات المتحدة وأخر في الصين..
ثم أبراج مشابهة في رومانيا والدنمرك وبلغاريا وغيرها الكثير..
وهنا تشاهد البرج المقلد في مدينة لاس فيغاس الأميركية



(6)




جوستاف إيفل الذي صمم هذا البرج العظيم..
نحت أسماء 72 عالماً فرنسياً اشتهروا في ذلك الزمن
في مجالات الهندسة المعمارية والرياضيات ..
والهدف تخليد ذكراهم وشكرهم على كل ما بذلوه للعلم..

(7)




بين عامي 1925 – 1934، استخدمت شركة سيتروين للسيارات
الواجهات الأربعة للبرج لعرض أسم الشركة بحروف ضخمة
وكانت تلك أضخم إعلان ينشر في ذلك الوقت..

(8)




على الرغم من أن البرج بني في عصر يفتقد فيه العمال لكل وسائل السلامة المعروفة حالياً..
إلا أن المشروع انتهى بنسبة حوادث قليلة للغاية ولم يسجل إلا حادث واحد يستحق الذكر
عندما سقط أحد عمال الإنشاء ولقي حتفه..

(9)




أصيب المخترع توماس أديسون بالذهول عندما زار برج أيفل..
وكتب في دفتر الزوار كلمات سجل فيها إعجابه وأبدى احترامه
لكل من وقف خلف هذا الإنجاز الهندسي العظيم..

ومن سبق له زيارة هذا البرج فهو
مدعو لتسجيل تجربته عبر الردود..

----------


## nariman

أنا مش زرت باريس الحقيقة بس طبعا شايفة انه بناء رائع ويستحق
يمكن بينافسه في الجمال المسلة المصرية اللي بتزين أشهر الميادين هناك  :: 
بس دي أول مرة أعرف ان فيه نسخ مقلدة منه في مدن تانية
مش عارفة مش حبيت فكرة التكرار ده لأن دايما المقارنة حتصب في صالح النسخة الأصلية
يعني تعالوا نتخيل لو أمريكا قررت تبني 3 أهرامات ..أو تكرر بناء أبو الهول

شكرا يا زيزو للمعلومات القيمة
والفيديو كمان..ياخبر على قلة العقل الراجل انتحر وبمنتهى الثقة  :: البراشوت خذله
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

برج ايفل وماأدراك مابرج ايفل
أول ماتشوفه يازيزو أكيد بتحس بذهول 
ومع الأضواء وسحر الجو هناك بتعيش في عالم من الخيال
وفكرة انك تتعشا في المطعم هناك غير خالص لما تتعشا فيه فعلا
شيء يفوق الوصف 
على رأي مدرسة كنت باديها درس فيزياء وأنا في أولى ثانوي كانت تقول :   شنيع شنيع
طبعا يازيزو باريس كلها شنيعة يعني فظيعة يعني حلوة خالص
تحس السما غير السما 
والورد غير الورد
والناس غير الناس 
وأنصحك يازيزو قبل ماتاكل تسألهم انت بتاكل ايه أحسن بيحبوا الضفادع جدا
والمترو يازيزو ياااه ع المترو شيء شنيع برضه
فكرتني بأحلى أيام 
تتصور يازيزو أنا ماعرفش فرنساوي خالص 
بس سهل ياخي انك من خلال الصور تحس بباريس وجمال باريس
يمكن في يوم أقدر أزورها 
وأوصفها ع الحقيقة
بس أكيد هاتكون زي ماتخيلتها 
شيء شنيع شنيع

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> أنا مش زرت باريس الحقيقة بس طبعا شايفة انه بناء رائع ويستحق
> يمكن بينافسه في الجمال المسلة المصرية اللي بتزين أشهر الميادين هناك 
> بس دي أول مرة أعرف ان فيه نسخ مقلدة منه في مدن تانية
> مش عارفة مش حبيت فكرة التكرار ده لأن دايما المقارنة حتصب في صالح النسخة الأصلية
> يعني تعالوا نتخيل لو أمريكا قررت تبني 3 أهرامات ..أو تكرر بناء أبو الهول
> 
> شكرا يا زيزو للمعلومات القيمة
> والفيديو كمان..ياخبر على قلة العقل الراجل انتحر وبمنتهى الثقة البراشوت خذله


انا نفسى اروح باريس من زمان والله يا ناريمان يمكن الدوله الوحيده الى فعلا هى كانت حلم انى اروحها فى اوربا كلها فرنسا  :: 
بس انا مش بحب المسلات الصراحه  ::  
محدش يعرف يبنى هرم المصرين بنو تلاته  ::  

اه والراجل مقتنع ان البرشوت هيفتح ونط  ::  ونزل زى الطوبه  ::  
منوره يان اريمان وان شاء لله نروح ككلنا فرنسا واخلى احمد صلاح يعملنا رحله لفرنسا على حساب المنتدى  ::  ويعمل معسكر تدريب للمشرفين هناك  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> برج ايفل وماأدراك مابرج ايفل
> أول ماتشوفه يازيزو أكيد بتحس بذهول 
> ومع الأضواء وسحر الجو هناك بتعيش في عالم من الخيال
> وفكرة انك تتعشا في المطعم هناك غير خالص لما تتعشا فيه فعلا
> شيء يفوق الوصف 
> على رأي مدرسة كنت باديها درس فيزياء وأنا في أولى ثانوي كانت تقول :   شنيع شنيع
> طبعا يازيزو باريس كلها شنيعة يعني فظيعة يعني حلوة خالص
> تحس السما غير السما 
> والورد غير الورد
> ...


تصدق يا حسن انا قريت كلامك كله وفى الاخر اكتشفت انك معتبتش عتبه فرنسا  ::  
دنا يا اخى تخيلت كل ال ىانت قولته  :: 
انا لما بقول فظيعه بردو بكون قاصد انها حاجه جامده فورتيكه باللغه المصريه  :: 
وانت كنت بتدى المدرسه شدر وانت فى اولى ثانوى  :: 
انا بقى ندمت على انى درست الفرناسوى وكنت بستعيل انطقه فبنطقه انجليزى انا اكتشفت انى المفروض ارجع اتعلم تانى من حضانه علشان المرمطه السوده الى ممرمطها للغات دى اودى وشى من الناس فين  :: 
خلاص وانت رايح قولى اجى معاك  :f:

----------


## اليمامة

موضوع بانورامى جميل جدا يا زيزو 
وكأنى تنقلت فوق كيان البرج من معلومة لأخرى فى معايشة طريفة وحية 
حقا أثريت 
بارك الله فيك

 :f:

----------

